# Winterthur FC Barcelona signs Devin Davis



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Here's the link 

FC Barcelona has reached an agreement with power forward Devin Davis (202, 30), who signed a contract for the remainder of the season. Davis signed for Dynamo St. Petersburg this season, but was released last October due to foreign restrictions. He previously played for Leche Rio Breogan for five seasons, averaging 13.2 points and 8 rebounds in 34 Spanish League games in the 2003-04 season. Davis, an accomplished rebounder with good game knowledge, also played for the Alaska Milk in the CBA, Gran Canaria and Ciudad de Huelva in Spain and the Idaho Stampede in the CBA. Davis is expected to make his Euroleague debut next week, as Barcelona hists Scavolini on January 13.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Excellent Davis will really help out as long as he doesn't try to be the main offensive weapon, but he will definatly help with post defense.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Excellent Davis will really help out as long as he doesn't try to be the main offensive weapon, but he will definatly help with post defense.


Do you know what's the most interesting thing? Devin got married with a Spanish woman this summer so now he has the Spanish passport. Barcelona still has room for a foreign player (now in 2005, Ilievski will play as an European Union citizen).

Barça now could sign some strong, powerful center from the NBA


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Too... much... Gasol  



> Barça now could sign some strong, powerful center from the NBA




Who would that be exactly? I mean it would just have to be some scrub that a team doesn't want who gets released in the near future (Aleksandar Radojevic? :laugh: ). It's not like there are alot of good centers these days anyways and when a player gets released from a league which now consists of *30 teams* you have to know the player in question is not of great quality...

Another point... when's the last time Barcelona had a *****? What's the deal with that? Seriously.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Another point... when's the last time Barcelona had a *****? What's the deal with that? Seriously.


Varejao last year... and Elson 2-3 years ago.... but I don't think they are racist, it's just a matter of circumstances...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Too... much... Gasol
> 
> 
> ...


I know that the center would be a scrub... I didn't say a talented, powerful and strong center. just some tough 7 footer... I think that there are some NBA journeymen that could fill that role

And the black comment it's just stupid..
They had Varejao last year, and 2 years ago Doug Overton, who played a few games, 3 years ago, Francisco Elson.. one of the best players of Barça's history and one of the favourite of the fans was Audie Norris, a black. Tony Massenburg or Michael Hawkins played in Barcelona.
It's just they couldn't sign an American player having Bodiroga and Jasikevicius and later Ilievski, but now Ilievski has EU status, just that.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

But now will they be able to go after an american center if they are getting Saras back next year and I would imagine try to resign Bodiroga those two led them to All 3 of their crowns two years ago so I would think they would try to do it again.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> LTU - Jasikevicius quashes Barca rumours
> 
> BARCELONA, (Liga ACB) - Lithuanian superstar Sarunas Jasikevicius has reacted angrily to rumours circulating that he is set to return to Barcelona, claiming that he is fully committed to Maccabi Tel Aviv.
> 
> ...


FIBA.com

BTW thanks for clearing up the black issue, makes sense with the signing limitations.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> BTW thanks for clearing up the black issue, makes sense with the signing limitations.


If you still have some kind of suspect about FC Barcelona being racist, watch a game of the football team, their two stars, Ronaldinho and Samuel Eto'o, aren't exactly 'aryans'...

About Jasikevicius, there have been rumours in Spain since he left Barcelona about him coming back. He loves the city, and he just left because Pesic wanted a role player as PG for his system (kind of the same problem Payton had in the Lakers with Jackson's triangle)


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Virtuoso thanks for the article.

Though I had already gone to the fiba site to look at news before i read your post.

I do hope we can get him back though espically if we aren't going to resign Bodiroga.


----------



## TigerL (Jun 13, 2004)

I hope not. :grinning:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

TigerL, just curious but who do you support?
Hopefully you aren't another of those crazy Real fans, there are way too many on here.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> TigerL, just curious but who do you support?
> Hopefully you aren't another of those crazy Real fans, there are way too many on here.


I don't think TigerL is exactly a Madrid fan


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I was pretty sure he wasn't, but I had to make sure so I asked.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Devin really helped out Barcelona were they needed it most tonight, inside. He didn't start most likely because of some "reasons of pride" of the club but he ended playing more minutes than the 20 year old Spanish who started in front of him anyway.

25 min, 8p, 8r (team high), 2a, 2s, 5 TOs


----------

